# Very Cool German IC Engine



## BobWarfield (Sep 10, 2008)

I spotted this one on the Chaski board and loved it:







More details available on the original post: http://www.chaski.org/homemachinist/viewtopic.php?t=79793&highlight=

Best,

BW


----------



## ChooChooMike (Sep 10, 2008)

AGREED !! What a wonderful looking engine :bow: :bow: :bow:

Here's the actual website :

http://empire-uhren.de/detailseite.php?seite=603&back=3

Picture gallery at :

http://empire-uhren.de/grossansicht.php?seite=603

I can't tell if these might be for sale ? Looks like some kind of German antique auction site ??

More interesting pix from other related links :

http://empire-uhren.de/detailseite.php?seite=368&back=3


----------



## Bernd (Sep 11, 2008)

Cool link ChooChoo. :bow: :bow:

I found a nice looking beam engine among the pics. Looks like a double acting piston. It be something to model.

Bernd


----------

